# Summer swap meet



## acurint (May 20, 2021)

If any of you are in the northern California area, The Hooligans Bicycle Club welcomes you to our first annual summer swap meet for vintage bicycles, parts, and related items. There will be tacos and a Mediterranean food truck on site so bring your appetites. Contact me to reserve a selling spot.


----------



## mr.cycleplane (May 25, 2021)

Awesome! We need a bike swap meet-gonna put together a pile of goodies for this one!

A side note for the bike folks in the area...as I understand it the highly anticipated annual 'Cyclefest' won't be happening again this year as the powers that be in the city of Sacramento won't be issuing a permit for the event for the park-what a bummer! This swap will probably take its place-let's have a good showing!


----------



## GiovanniLiCalsi (May 25, 2021)

Really nice museum.


----------



## 49autocycledeluxe (May 31, 2021)

cool.


----------



## Jon Olson (May 31, 2021)

This looks like it is going to be a hot one in more ways than I can say!


----------

